# Finally finished...



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, I was asked to make a cake for a childs birthday. It happens to be on Halloween :roll: 
So after a lot of planning and a lot of icing, finally at 1am this morning my halloween cake was born


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

amazing,wow,so clever.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Great job! My mother was a baker, and I know how difficult making such beautiful things can be! :shock:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That cake is A-mazing!
You're very talented, Mousemad.
x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I am very impressed!!


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I am just glad the cake left my house and is no longer my responsability :lol: And I would like to make the point that the WHOLE thing, apart from the board is edible  Willy Wonka watch out!!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

O:
geeezzz effort  weldone!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

wow! make me one!!!!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

wow, what a masterpiece :shock:  its almost too good to eat  how long did it take to make??


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Well 2 weeks sort of! I made all the tower parts first and had to wait for them to dry. Then I made all the other small decorations and again had to let them dry. I also had to make all of those bloody bricks :lol: I sat up almost a whole night making those, Katie can vouch for that :lol: 
So once all the parts were dry they had to be put together. Then making the cakes, cutting and shaping them. Then construction!
It kinda took all day yesterday in between doing mummy stuff and finally at 1am it was done 

The longest it's ever taken me is a 12 hour solid stretch from 7pm to 7am :shock: My speciality is sugar flowers. I had made all the flowers beforehand and so I just had to construct the cake, wire up the flowers and 12 hours later here we are.....
























The flowers are all made from a type of sugarpaste XX


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

oh my goodness thats awesome!  do u make these cakes for a living?? my dad is a baker (hence the large waist i have) he does mainly bread, pies and pastry products but not sugar craft, the only creativity i have is making climbing frames out of lollipops stick for the meeces!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Well in an ideal world I would love to do it as a full time job. I have been decorating cakes for the past 5 years. I have a few certificates for various things to do with sugarcraft. I do have a few regular customers which have gotten to know me well enough so that now they just give me an idea of what they want and leave me to it which is very nice. I like the fact I can work around the kids, hubby and animals and somehow manage to squeeze it in! Once all my kids are at school fulltime then I can really concentrate on my cakes. Anyone can go to a supermarket and buy a cake off the shelf for a few quid, that's fine, but my cakes are very individual and many man hours are spent creating them. And so i'm told very tasty too  
I see sugarcraft as a creative form of expression, that you get to enjoy twice. 1st you enjoy the look of it and 2nd you get to enjoy the taste!

People are always turning up for tea and cake at my house !!!

XX


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

hahah u are sooo the person i need to talk to!! :lol: me and my partner chris decided to plan our wedding for april next year (but then i suddenly decided that i wanted to do my nursing degree so now its put on hold) anyway at the time i spoke to our local baker and we told her that we wanted mice sitting on the tiers of our cake looking up and down the tiers!! instead of a traditional wedding cake theme and she looked at us like we were weirdos!! lol shame u live in london and i live in scotland


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh man that sounds like such a cool idea  
I also provide cup cakes as well so imagine how much fun it would be to have a couple hundred cupcakes with little mice sitting on top staring at all your guests :lol:

XX


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

OH NOOOOOOO!!!!! thats such a good idea!!!!! ok im gunna win the lottery and ur gunna move to scotland for a few months and we are gunna plan a mousie wedding!!!!! i will pay handsomely with my lottery winnings!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Great mouse minds think alike!!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

BOTH the cakes are absolutely amazing


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Great cake Madmouse. Amazing. I love cool cakes like that. My friend from high school does cakes. She did one of the old nintendo game systems and I couldn't tell it was a cake.

Lou- Check this out...










I was curious and googled mouse wedding cake.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thats amazing


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

you are very talented! they are amazing! 
I love creating stuff and would love to have the patience to do sugar craft ( I am just getting into doing fancy cup cakes) and I already make my own jewellery (nothing to difficult though) 
now I know who to get in touch with when I need a brilliant cake *wedding cake if I ever get asked :? *


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome job! that's so neat. 
w :mrgreen: ish i could do all that


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You're pretty good! I've only ever seen a hat cake once before. Very nice. Or is that just the top piece for the tiered cake....nice anyway. I went to a wedding reception a couple of years ago where a friend had made an elaborate cake in the shape of a hat kind of like the ones the Queen is seen in on festive occasion like the Ascot, with ribbons and feathers and stuff.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep it was the top flower arrangement. It helps to have a dummy cake (the black hat looking thing!) so you can make the arrangement without having to mess up your actual cake. 

XX


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, your cakes are amazing! I love the idea of cupcakes with mice on top! :lol:


----------

